# HILFE!!! Dateisystem NTFS - > Raw!Was kann ich jetzt tun?



## PrimeX (13. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein scheiß Problem. Hab gestern Abend den PC normal runtergefahren und heute morgen wieder hoch. Auf einmal sind meine Partitionen d, e, f, g alle im Raw-Dateisystem. Hab mich jetzt schon viel durchs Internet gelesen und einige Tips bekommen. Aber da ich nur eine Partition mit 10gb zu Verfügung habe wird mir eine Datenrettung nicht viel bringen! 

Kann mir einer da helfen? 

Ich hab eine 250gb Western Digital und verdammt wichtige Daten auf den Partitionen!

Danke schonmal!
Gruß
Robert


----------



## wookie (13. März 2006)

Lade dir hier mal die Diagnose Tools von Western Digital runter:
http://support.wdc.com/de/download/index.asp?cxml=n&pid=999

Mann sichert auch nicht von Partition zu Partition auf einer Platte, wenn die Platte abraucht bringt das ja nix außer Datenredundanz.

Sonst noch ne möglichkeit mit Ghost die Partitionen nachträglich zu verschmelzen und die Defekten Bereiche auszuschließen. Aber je nach Schaden der Platte könnte das nix bringen. Wenn mal die Laufwerkselektronik am Ar*** ist, bringt des auch nix mehr.

Du könntest den Rechner mal mit dem aktuellen Knoppix von CD Starten ohne von der Festplatte Booten zu müssen. Könnte sein, das Knoopix das Dateisystem noch zum Teil retten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver73 (13. März 2006)

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

TestDisk kann da viel bringen, unter anderem eben partitionen retten.

Kann ich nur empfehlen

Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## PrimeX (13. März 2006)

Hi,

habe Testdisk schon versucht. Der zeigt an, dass alles in Ordnung ist, aber es hat keinen Effekt. Also ist das Dateisystem im Arsch, vermute ich. Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, dass mir jemand eine festplatte schenkt, damit ich meine Daten retten kann.

Wie ich diese ******* hasse. PCs sind echt das letzte. Immer ist was. Gestern Abend lief der PC noch total normal. Heute morgen schalte ich ihn an und die PArtitionen sind auf einmal defekt? Das kann irgendwie nicht sein.

Was ich gerne wüsste, ob man mit Partition Magic 8 oder höher Dateisysteme umstellen kann ohne Formatierung!?


----------



## gabelfox (13. März 2006)

Evtl. hilft dir das ja:
http://www.windows-tipps.de/index.php4?Section=Forum&action=showposts&Boardnummer=2&thread=193

Auf jeden Fall langsam und sinnig vorgehen, wenn die Daten wirklich wichtig sind  
Achso, mit PM kann man das Dateisystem umstellen, ohne Daten zu verlieren.

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## PrimeX (14. März 2006)

Danke für den tip! Aber ich weiß nicht, wo bei mir der Ordner Sicherheit zu finden ist! Kann mir da wer helfen? Hab bei Ansicht schon das Häkchen entfernt, aber es tut sich nichts!


----------



## gabelfox (14. März 2006)

Wie beschrieben, das funzt nur bei XP Pro: "Reiter" (nicht Ordner!) "Sicherheit" unter Eigenschaften vom jeweiligen Laufwerk (Rechtsklick). Falls Reiter nicht vorhanden den Haken unter "Ordneroptionen" -> "Ansicht" -> "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden" entfernen. 

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das evtl. im "Safe Modus" sogar unter XP Home funktioniert. Denke aber mal eher nicht.


----------



## RUDO (14. März 2006)

Bevor Du dann noch mit Partitions-Tools Formatierungsversuche machst um die Partition wieder herzustellen, probiere die Festplatte bei einem Bekannten, welcher eine XP-Pro Version installiert hat, als Slave anzuhängen.
Viel Glück!


----------



## PrimeX (15. März 2006)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> Wie beschrieben, das funzt nur bei XP Pro: "Reiter" (nicht Ordner!) "Sicherheit" unter Eigenschaften vom jeweiligen Laufwerk (Rechtsklick). Falls Reiter nicht vorhanden den Haken unter "Ordneroptionen" -> "Ansicht" -> "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden" entfernen.
> 
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das evtl. im "Safe Modus" sogar unter XP Home funktioniert. Denke aber mal eher nicht.




Das komische ist, ich habe Win XP Pro, aber die Option Sicherheit gibt es nicht.


----------



## Oliver73 (15. März 2006)

Das mit der Sicherheit ist auch jeweils nur vorhanden wenn die Partition im NTFS Format vorliegt, was ja aber wie du geschrieben hast der Fall ist


----------



## PrimeX (15. März 2006)

Okok Leute, Robert hat es geschaft  Ich hab bisher jedes problem gelöst und dieses hier war einfacher als ich gedacht habe. Aber fangen wir vorne an!

Der Reiter Sicherheit konnte bei mir auch nicht erscheinen, da ich zwar Win XP Pro habe, aber kein SP2 installiert hatte!
Jetzt habe ich das ServicePack2 installiert und schwupps sind meine Partitionen wieder da und ebenfalls der Reiter "Sicherheit"!

Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem von diesem scheiß Coolwebsearch und den damit verbundenen Popups! Hat da jemand ein Tipp?

Noch eine Sache ist, dass ich wohl schnell meine Daten sichern sollte, da Partition Magic bei der Fehlerprüfung abstürzt und sagt, dass offene Dateien auf den Partitionen sind!

Danke schonmal für die Unterstützung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver73 (15. März 2006)

Den Reiter hat man aber auch ohne SP2, ist ja z.b bei Windows 2000 ähnlich gelagert in punkto Rechte mit Fat32/NTFS



Gegen CWS können Tools wie Ad-Aware oder Spybot Search and Destroy helfen.

Es gibt auch ein Programm namens CWS-Shredder

http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshredder_download.html

Gruss


----------



## PrimeX (15. März 2006)

Hi,

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich hab schon mehr als 10 Programme getestet und keins hat bisher geholfen! Es ist zwar schon deutlich weniger geworden, aber diese dummen Popups nerven tierisch!


----------



## PrimeX (17. März 2006)

So,

nächste Meldung:

Ich hab alles wieder 100%ig hinbekommen!  

Das war wohl bisher mein schwierigster Fall! 

Wenn irgendwelche Fragen zu dem thema sind einach ne PM schreiben! Vor allem wenn die Festplatte in Raw angezeigt wird: NICHT formatieren oder irgendwas mit PM machen. da gibts viel bessere und einfachere Möglichkeiten!

Danke an alle Tippgeber!


----------



## RUDO (17. März 2006)

Super!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Danke für die Tipps, aber ich hab schon mehr als 10 Programme getestet und keins hat bisher geholfen! Es ist zwar schon deutlich weniger geworden, aber diese dummen Popups nerven tierisch!


Wie hast Du denn die CWS weg bekommen? Einfach die ganze Registry durchforstet und sämtliche Schlüssel mit entsprechenden Einträgen gelöscht (weil mir auch kein Tool geholfen hatte habe ich das mal so gemacht und es funktionierte)


----------



## PrimeX (17. März 2006)

Hi,

es gibt da ein super Programm, was auch die CWS und Schlüssel löscht die im System aktiv sidn und normal nicht gelöscht werden können! Das Programm heißt "L2MFix". Das ist auf Dos-Ebene und macht das innerhalb von wenigen Minuten. Wenn diese aktiven Dateien gelöscht sind muss man halt wieder alle Sicherheitseinstellungen neu machen, da die CWS mit dem Winlogon zu tun haben. Aber über diese Kleinigkeit sieht man doch gerne hinweg 

Eine ausführliche anleitung zu dem Programm und das Programm selber gibts hier

http://virus-protect.org/l2mfix.html

Gruß
Robert


----------



## fleissigerBiber (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo PrimeX,
Dein Angebot, anderen Forenmitgliedern bei dem Problem NTFS-Mutation zu RAW zu helfen ist zwar schon über 3 Jahre alt (17.03.06, 00:34 Uhr), aber ich hoffe, dass es immer noch gilt. 

Kannst Du mir erklären, welche "besseren und einfacheren Möglichkeiten" es da gibt?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skippy-PY (23. August 2010)

ich wollte gerade Robert eine PM schicken, aber nachdem ich es geschrieben hatte, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass ich das nicht darf, bevor ich nicht einen Text hier geschrieben habe. Danke, ich habe ja nichts anderes zu tun als mir die Finger wund zu schreiben!

Ich befinde mich in Paraguay, und wüsste gerne eine Lösung zu dem RAW Problem, ich bekomme es nicht weg!

Gruß,
Skippy-PY


----------

